

New Aluminum Air Battery Would Recharge By Filling It Up With Water - jcr
http://newenergyandfuel.com/http:/newenergyandfuel/com/2014/06/11/future-electric-car-batteries-may-not-be-what-we-expect/

======
kken
Title is highly misleading. The battery works by oxidizing Aluminium. So you
actually recharge it by replacing Aluminium oxide with elemential Aluminium,
which involves melting down the old battery and using electrolysis to seperate
Aluminum from Oxygen.

I have not yet seen any estimate about the energy efficiency, but I doubt it
is very good. This may be good as a emergency battery.

~~~
jcr
Yes, the title could have been better, but it's the first sentence of the
article, and the original title of the article was even worse. I'll try to
submit something better on the same topic tomorrow.

